

Command-Q - hamrickdavid
http://clickontyler.com/blog/2011/08/commandq/

======
fourk
Saw this, figured that on the off-chance this saves me some aggravation that
that aggravation would be worth $3.99. Saw the words "my store" and realized
that in all likelihood I'd have to type out my entire credit card number,
billing address, email address, potentially create a password, and came to the
conclusion that _that_ level of immediate aggravation would offset the
potential of saving me future aggravation. Went to the App Store hoping that I
could pay you there with a sum effort of maybe 25 key presses, total. Found
that I couldn't and was disappointed. Please get this on the App Store, let me
give you my money.

~~~
neatoincognito
So you didn't want to fill out a form on the developer's website but you had
plenty of time to come here and complain? Seriously, a minute of typing your
info is too much trouble?

~~~
xbryanx
He had a minute to come here and offer some astute advice that has the
potential to improve the developer's bottom line.

~~~
neatoincognito
Ok well I agree with that point. It just came off really whiny.

------
Pewpewarrows
Just today I was wishing that Chrome's Hold-to-Quit functionality was an OS-
wide feature. Thank you very much for creating this, it was an instant
purchase in my book.

~~~
paulirish
FWIW all: in Chrome, the setting is in the Chrome menu, not in preferences.

Screenshot: <http://paulirish.com/i/fcba70.png>

~~~
mofle
But it should really be in Preferences...

------
amikula
"Ever hit ⌘Q and accidentally quit an application when you really meant to
press ⌘W and close a window?"

At first I was really puzzled when I read this sentence...Q and W are so far
apart on the Dvorak keyboard! ;-)

~~~
DarthShrine
But Q is right above left-⌘ (and W above right-⌘) -- convenient for accidental
mashing.

------
shabble
System Preferences -> Keyboard -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> App Shortcuts -> \+ ->
select app, menu entry is usually "Quit <appname>", and set it to cmd-ctrl-q,
or something similar.

(There's probably a more generic way by editing your
_~/Library/KeyBindings/DefaultKeyBinding.dict_ , but I'm not sure what the
appropriate selector would be)

Of course, these just change the binding, the 'hold to confirm' is quite a
nice UI feature.

Edit: The reference I was remembering is
<http://www.hoboes.com/Mimsy/hacks/disabling-quit-rewriting/> and appears to
still work in Lion. Still on a per-app basis though.

~~~
cpeterso
Since "Quit <appname>" is different for every application, my workaround is to
rebind "Hide Others" (or "Show All") for _all applications_ to CMD+Q. Every
application has a "Hide Others" (or "Show All") and these menu items are
pretty harmless.

~~~
sjs
I balked at it too, but then I really thought about it and I only care about
this in a handful of apps so I just set each shortcut separately. I think I
did iTerm2, Chrome, TextMate, and a few others.

It's interesting (for me) that others are doing this too though. I didn't do
it because I lost something accidentally - really which apps don't ask you to
save important things? - but because I wanted to embrace Lion's hidden Dock
lights, which I enabled. If it shouldn't matter if an app is running or not
then I shouldn't have to quit so I'm trying to break the habit.

------
natesm
If you're looking for other nice and useful little Mac keyboard command
utilities, I implemented shake to undo:
<http://www.natestedman.com/post/shake-to-undo-for-mac-os-x/>

~~~
kirillzubovsky
LOL! I didn't even bother to check if it's real or not, but just the though of
shaking the life out of my laptop to make it undo sounds like fun! I'd never
use it, but thinking of it makes me laugh. Thank you.

~~~
natesm
It's all real, the code is here: [https://github.com/NateStedman/shake-to-
undo/tree/master/Sha...](https://github.com/NateStedman/shake-to-
undo/tree/master/Shake%20to%20Undo)

As you can see, it was all committed at once, which is the proper way to
develop software.

------
bugsy
This makes no sense to me. It says it stops cmd-Q from losing your work. Every
program I have seen asks if you want to save unchanged edits before it closes
the window following reception of a quit. Now, Lion has a new paradigm
available for quitting, but it autosaves and versions all unsaved edits, so
you also don't lose your work. How are people losing their work from pressing
cmd-Q? In 25 years of using Macs off and on I've never had that problem.

~~~
pseudonym
The only issue I've had with this is Google Chrome, but you can reopen the
program and Command-Shift-T to reopen all previously open tabs.

------
crccheck
Seems to suffer the same limitation of Chrome's Hold-to-quit in that it
doesn't work while in the application switcher.

~~~
tylerhall
True, but I actually see that as a "feature". It's the one keyboard way you
can quickly quit an app without going through the hold-and-wait. But I'm sure
your workflow probably differs from mine. Noted.

------
rubergly
Very cool idea. I don't know if I'll personally use it; as a dvorak user, it's
harder to accidentally hit cmd-q when you mean it hit cmd-w. Then again, it's
also easier to hit cmd-q some times because the q sits just above the cmd.

------
Hrothgar15
Doesn't Auto Resume in Lion render this useless?

~~~
lawnchair_larry
No. Auto Resume doesn't actually do anything, as far as I can tell. Just re-
opens the document.

~~~
dasil003
In a supporting app it autosaves all state, which is quite a bit more than
just "re-opening documents". The ideal Apple is working towards is making the
running state of an application irrelevant. They'll probably never get there
entirely, but we've seen that it can work in practice on iOS. The friction for
quitting is certainly decreasing by leaps and bounds.

------
stephencelis
I would have loved to have had this a year ago, or two, etc., but my
accidental quits haven't been nearly as frustrating since upgrading to Lion. I
can still see this being useful, though, especially with apps that are slow to
implement resume functionality.

------
whichdan
I've been wanting/needing something like this forever. One thing I noticed is
that the '30 days' menu item isn't removed until the app is restarted. Maybe
you could automatically restart the app after registration?

~~~
tylerhall
Will do. Thanks :)

------
masnick
It would be great if there was a way to bypass or disable CommandQ
temporarily.

Like an option in the menu, or something else (not sure what) for people like
me who have the menu bar icon disabled.

------
tluyben2
Can I marry you ? And then divorce for asking $3.99 for it ? Great stuff, too
expensive, bought anyway.

------
softbuilder
Doesn't work on Leopard (10.5) if you stay a wave or two behind like I do.
Drat.

------
click170
This seems like the kind of thing Apple will integrate into OS X in 3.. 2..
1...

~~~
e1ven
I actually think it's somewhat unlikely that Apple will add this, due to their
deprecating quitting.

They don't want you think about quitting applications at all, they want to
hide that under the rug.

Making quitting more explicit (like this app) seems to do the opposite of
that.

------
espressodude
Exactly what I need!

------
hackermom
The idea is definitely good, but I think the "problem" it solves might be
overrated - after all, if an app has unsaved content, it will ask you to
verify your action, so you never really lose anything but a second or two of
time restarting the application the few times you do this mistake, if at all.

~~~
kbatten
Not necessarily true. Often there is application state that you don't want to
lose, which isn't saved. For example if you have open IM/IRC windows or if you
have multiple opened Documents that you are reading that are saved.

Though I think a better way is just to save _all_ state when quitting no
matter what your application does.

~~~
calloc
Lion is definitely on the way to fixing this.

